# Accents sur clavier externe connecté à l'Ipad 2



## Christelle95 (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous !

Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire comment faire les accents avec un clavier externe ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Novembre 2011)

Ben, normalement ton clavier externe possède une rangée (celle des chiffres) qui activée avec les minuscules te permet d'utiliser les voyelles ou consonnes accentuées; ajoute à cela, le "¨" et le "^" qui sont à la droite du "P" !
Franchement, je ne vois pas où est ton problème !


----------



## Christelle95 (13 Novembre 2011)

Je ne pose pas la question pour moi car je n'utilise pas de clavier externe mais pour aider quelqu'un donc je n'ai pas le dit clavier sous les yeux  Merci pour ta réponse !


----------

